# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Προβλημα με κυκλοφοριτη

## electronick1

εχει σταματησει η κυκλοφορια στα σωματα ακουγετε πως ζιρζιριζει κατι αλλα πολυ αχνο και αυτο οταν ακουμπησεις το αυτι σου.ανοιξα το speed module και ειχε φαγωμενη σπασμενη επαφη πανω πηγαιναν 2 καλωδια(υποθετω πως ειναι καποιο ειδος ρυθμιζομενου πυκνωτη?)τα ενωσα απευθειας μεταξυ τους.και παλι τα ιδια.υποθετω μηπως τα εχει παιξει ο πυκνωτης οποιος βεβαια δεν γραφει χαρακτηριστικα.εγω τον μετραω στα 4 μF.Το μοτεριο μου ειναι το εξης SMC 125SE 220V 1PH 50Hz 0,9-0,7A.

----------


## klik

Αν θελει πυκνωτη, δεν πρεπει να βραχυκυκλωσεις τα καλωδια αλλα να βαλεις πυκνωτη. Βαλε φωτο να φαινονται οι αρχικες συνδεσεις

----------


## electronick1

> Αν θελει πυκνωτη, δεν πρεπει να βραχυκυκλωσεις τα καλωδια αλλα να βαλεις πυκνωτη. Βαλε φωτο να φαινονται οι αρχικες συνδεσεις


περαν του πυκνωτη που εκινησης.υπαρχει και ενα κυτιο με ενα διακοπτη που ρυθμιζεις την ταχυτητα του κυκλοφοριτη.αυτο οταν το ανοιξα ειχε προβλημα ειχε σπασει το ακιδιο επαφων.θεωρω πως προκειτε για ενα ρυθμιζομενο πυκνωτη.γιαυτο ρωταω.ο πυκνωτης εκκινησης μου δινει 4 μF.κανοντας τον τυπο ευρεσης πυκνωτη βρισκω οτι χρειαζομαι εναν πυκνωτη στα 5,5 μF.

----------

